# Joad



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been in the program for only 2 weeks and man i have learned ALOT my form as of right now is almost perfect im free of trigger punching my grip is perfect... The best part is that theres still 6 more weeks = alot more of learning!! Also every day i do it im EXTREMELY sore...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

why are you extremely sore?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Idk? We shoot atleast 200-300 arrows we dont stop shooting which wears down on me a lil bit guess im not used to it...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

ya, shooting that many arrows a day for a few days will get you sore.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

ive been shooting JOAD for teh last 4years, we run ours pretty much all year long. The lots of arrows every day is so that it teaches ur muscles stamina and endurance. It will get easier and pretty soon shooting like that will not bother you. Just remember that archery is like a rollercoaster u have highs and lows... good to see more shooters doing the JOAD thing.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

What is JOAD?:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

JOAD is junior olympic archery development
http://usarchery.org/programs/joad-youth-archery


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

That sound pretty fun


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

it is and it helps you so much, ive learned a lot the last four years and have made some amazing friends along the way.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Ours runs all year long too but we have to drive an hour and 15 minutes to get there so im just doing the fall course.. It's a great time you learn so much!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

oh i got you yeah im lucky in the fact that ours is less than 5min from my house. im assuming u r shooting compound?


parkerd said:


> Ours runs all year long too but we have to drive an hour and 15 minutes to get there so im just doing the fall course.. It's a great time you learn so much!!


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

I wish to be young again to join JOAD!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> oh i got you yeah im lucky in the fact that ours is less than 5min from my house. im assuming u r shooting compound?


Yeah Compound and yeah you are lucky i live in the armpit of FL the closest actual archery range to us is like 30-45 mins away.. And the 4-H club out here is gay not saying that all 4-H clubs are gay just ours!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah i like bein able to be so close plus got a 90m range in the backyard haha. have you ever thought about tryin to shoot recurve?? ive shot that for teh last 4years and competing with it for 3 jsut picked up a compound in february and messed around withit a lil bit but didt really consistantly go shoot it til end of july and shot my first tournament with it in september but anyway.. ususally if you are good with one you have be good with the other, might be something to try 


parkerd said:


> Yeah Compound and yeah you are lucky i live in the armpit of FL the closest actual archery range to us is like 30-45 mins away.. And the 4-H club out here is gay not saying that all 4-H clubs are gay just ours!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I have shot unsighted recurve but I have been thinking about trying it how much does a good recurve cost???


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

it depends on what you want.. the Hoyt Horizon or Excel are good ones the excel riser http://www.lancasterarchery.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Hoyt+Excel+riser is a good beginner or the Horizon http://www.lancasterarchery.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Hoyt+horizon+riser&x=22&y=19 
I would talk to your coach though they would prolly be able to help you more.


parkerd said:


> I have shot unsighted recurve but I have been thinking about trying it how much does a good recurve cost???


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah they might just want me to stay with compound though cause thats what i have been working on the 2 lessons and i have pretty much fixed all my form problems then they said we have to work on my accuracy form there...


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah true prolly a good idea to get where u wanna be before u start another one. i shot for 4 years before i started shooting both


parkerd said:


> Yeah they might just want me to stay with compound though cause thats what i have been working on the 2 lessons and i have pretty much fixed all my form problems then they said we have to work on my accuracy form there...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice! yeah and i plan on hunting with my compound so this class wont only help me learn alot but increase my accuracy when hunting...


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

very true i think that hunters that shoot competitively too are a lot better at hunting for that reason..form becomes more solid etc


parkerd said:


> Nice! yeah and i plan on hunting with my compound so this class wont only help me learn alot but increase my accuracy when hunting...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

that's the plan


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like you know what your doing lol what bow are you shooting now?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's in my sig and idk what im doing  just going off what im being told by other archers there


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

There is that 10mins from my house and just wondering what skill level I have to be to start


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's not required everyone starts at the same level they willshow you everything!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha all you can do is listen and try and find what works for you


parkerd said:


> It's in my sig and idk what im doing  just going off what im being told by other archers there


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup.... Is Monday here yet?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

it is now 


parkerd said:


> Yup.... Is Monday here yet?


----------

